# IRS Mod 3 Download



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

This seems to be an annual question, but I need to make my IRS 2018 submission sooner rather than later as I am travelling in the U.K. in the next few weeks.
I note that the delivery is not until June, but none the less I need to deal with this before then.
I cannot find a relevant download of the documentation. Any ideas please.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

https://irs.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/home.action


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi yep got this but all it does is " Year of Income 2015 + Seniors and Year of Income 2014 and Previous "
The download link is dated April 2018.
Regret No use.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

For recent years it's recommended that you follow the 'Entregar Declaração' link and complete the declaration on the website. You can save your declaration locally and only submit it when you're happy - just as with the offline version.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi - many thanks . Got it - Done it - Submitted - and this time was able to simulate liability.
much improved on previous years. thanks again.


----------

